
‘Clean food’ is a dangerous fad - bootload
http://blogs.spectator.co.uk/2015/12/clean-food-is-a-dangerous-fad/
======
DrScump
TL;DR summary:

1) tell anecdotal story about a somewhat-misinformed (or even a bit nutty)
advocate of some element of cleaner eating;

2) ridicule that advocate;

3) repeat until word quota of article is filled.

The tone is utterly dismissive of those who face proven adverse reactions to
generally-accepted Western foodstuffs (be it insulin sensitivity, Crohn's
disease, diverticulitis, allergies), lumping everyone who bothers to look
carefully at ingredients and processes into one common nutjob wastebin. Sure,
many claimed "gluten insensitives" are self-misdiagnosing, but even then, whom
exactly are they harming?

We should _rejoice_ in modern requirements for detailed labeling of
manufactured food items in terms of ingredients, nutritional values, calorie
counts, etc. and _encourage_ people to learn, and care, about what they are
eating.

Despite the authors' general sense of denial (and given their lack of
scientific higher education), there _are_ ingredients that _should_ be
avoided: artificial transfats, mechanically separated "meats" (I think if
everyone learned what that really is, they would make it a deal-breaker in
shopping), HFCS, etc.

------
bootload
_" The supermarket aisle has become a confusing place. It used to be full of
recognisable items like cheese and butter; now you find yourself bamboozled by
all manner of odd alternatives such as ‘raw’ hummus, wheat-free bread and
murky juices. You have to stay pretty alert to make sure you pick up a pint of
proper milk, rather than a soy-based alternative or one free from lactose.
Supermarkets have become shrines to ‘clean eating’, a faith that promises
happiness, healthiness and energy."_

Supermarket and their marketing teams catering the orthorexia nervosa shopper.
~
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orthorexia_nervosa](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orthorexia_nervosa)

